# Chuck cross rib roast - what internal temp to shoot for?



## frizzlefry (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I just picked up a 2.5 pound cross rib chuck roast.  I've smoked regular chuck roasts before, but not a cross rib.

Can anyone tell me what internal temp to shoot for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 11, 2011)

I'de smoke it till it pulls. Maybe go to about 170, foil or pan and cover, take it up to 200 or so and check for tenderness. What did you do with the other chucks?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

I take mine to 195°ish for slicing and 205° for pulling. You should really iveplling a try it is really a good method in which to eat a chuck roast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Mark, pulling is the best way to eat a chuckie!


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 12, 2011)

I did my other chuck roasts to 170.  I haven't tried pulling one yet, just slicing.

I think I'll try that.  Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a hungry crowd so I pulled it off at 170 and sliced it.  It was very tender and juicy.  I also smoked a pork butt and it too was great.


I also cored out some whole red onions, filled them with butter, spices and feta cheese, and smoked them as well.  OMG!!!

I think I need to extend my cooking times on the MES.  I planned roughly 1.5 hours per pound, plus 2 hours for the cooler, but it always seems to take much longer to reach the internal temp.  I'm using a Maverick ET-73 thermometer.

Anyway thanks for the help guys!  I'll post pics as soon as I find the cord for my camera.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds great, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 15, 2011)

It sounds great.


----------



## flash (Nov 15, 2011)

Definitely some pics. Can't say I've seen a cross rib cut chuck before


----------



## alelover (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## jc1947 (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 18, 2011)

I will post pics tonight.  I had to order a new cable for my camera.

Another question:  I got a 6 lb rib eye roast I want to smoke on my MES 40.  What temp should I smoke it at?  I usually run it at 225, for roughtly 1.5 hours per pound, but I've never done a rib eye roast before.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 18, 2011)

Cross rib on the left, pork butt on the right.  These were seasoned the night before, and I gave them antoher dusting just before putting them on.







Here they are in the MES 40 set to 225 degrees.







Here are the finished products.  I had hungry people waiting so I didn't get them to pulling temps.  Maybe next time!  Also here is one of the onions I hollowed out and stuffed with butter, spices and feta cheese.  I'm going to try it again this weekend but stuff with parmesan and crab meat.







Thanks for looking!  I know a lot of you old timers can do much better!  Tomorrow I'm getting ambitious and will smoke a rib eye roast!  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice! that onion sounds awesome too. post pics when you do it with crab meat.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 18, 2011)

The cross rib chuck roast is actually the arm shoulder roast boneless and you did it right, it doesn't have as much internal fat and marbling and slicing it was the preferred method, not pulling; it could be dry if brought to 205°+.

Rib eye roast, if you want it nice and pink throughout, bring it to 120° - 125° and wrap it in a cooler until it hits 135° and slice and enjoy!  If medium or medium/well-done is your preference, take it to 135° and wrap until 145° - 155°.  Over 155° and you are in well-done range.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 18, 2011)

Pops what temp do you smoke the ribeye at and roughly how long?  I've seen some people here say 45 minutes per pound but that sounds short.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 18, 2011)

I never cook by time, only temp.  As you monitor your  meat temp rise you can figure when to start your sides, etc, and you have flexibility in your wrapping/hold times.  I try to get everything going ahead of time so when the meat is done it's time to serve!

I cook the ribeye 200° - 210° max; below boiling point.


----------

